# new member...with a big dissapointment



## geoff3 (26 Nov 2009)

First time greetings 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,
everyone just a note to start my new scrolling pastime
I have had a scroll saw for years its quite old and vibrates
like a jack hammer, only used it for cutting holes in
woodwork and making sawdust.
On thursday I will collect my new saw. its a 
Scheppach DECO 402 400mm Scroll Saw 230V.
So my new scrolling life starts then.
I look forward to having fun and learning from you folks.

The sad bit is I got the saw home and discovered it was not what I wanted. It only takes Pinned blades , it is only two speed not variable, the blower points at my face, the table is rough alloy. Fortunatly I bought it from Screwfix and they will take it back. 
So now I am still looking for a saw, thinking of the SIP 01373 16 inch
any good reports on this saw please.
 
TTFN 
Geoff3


----------



## Blacklabradorman (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Geoff,

Welcome. I'm afraid I can't speak for that saw but someone will soon.

I bought the Fox from Hobbies but I've noticed it's not on their website at the moment.

Hope you find something that fits the bill soon!

Sean


----------



## StevieB (26 Nov 2009)

Not used one, but it tends to get good reviews as an entry level saw - a forum search should throw up a number of threads on it.

Steve


----------



## Zanda (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Geof,
I have had the sip for only a few days, and I think it's a cracker, takes both pinned and unpinned straight out of the box, variable speed, a good solid little saw, personally i'M really glad I got it.

The only draw back is I got mine from tool station, and if it breaks down It has to go back to sip direct, not back to tool staion.
Changing blades involves using an allen key,(supplied) you have to take the side cover off the saw to reach,the botom fastener to be truthfull I have just removed the cover altogether (I don't have any chance of little fingers getting stuck in the workings) so am happy to leave it like that, it saves messing about.
When you set the saw up, you set the tension, its located at the back of the saw, from that point onwards it's a simple case of lifting the lever to slacken tension, or pushing the leaver down to tension the arm.
And for Seventy odd pounds, I thinks it's well worth it's money.


----------



## geoff3 (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Pete, many thanks for your info about the SIP,from what you say it sounds like it is not a toolless blade fastener, I could live with that for the bottom clip but I think I need a toolless for the top clip when doing internal cuts. TTFN geoff3


----------



## Zanda (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Geoff,
although only a beginner myself, I am an adventurous one lol, I love to experiment, and I have cut several names out, you know the sort of stuff I mean, and I have also cut some jig saw puzzles out with it. Some of the things I experiment with need several cuts where I have to, undo the blade to move it to another part, and it's a breeze, just leave the bottom anchored, undo the top, lift the work, and reposition it, tighten the bolt, (I do it this way hold the top arm down with left hand, guide blade into holder, tighten with allen key in right han, it really is quite easy and fuss free) taking generally around a minte or so.
But these are just my findings, I hope you get sorted out ok .


----------



## The Weegie (26 Nov 2009)

Zanda":sqt7t622 said:


> Hi Geof,
> I have had the sip for only a few days, and I think it's a cracker, takes both pinned and unpinned straight out of the box, variable speed, a good solid little saw, personally i'M really glad I got it.
> 
> The only draw back is I got mine from tool station, and if it breaks down It has to go back to sip direct, not back to tool staion.
> ...




Zanda I also got mine from Toolstation. Very pleased with the saw. The only drawback is parts. I enquired about two parts and it wasn't cheap.
You mentioned about changing blades, and how you had to take the side cover off. When I have been changing the blades I have managed to put the allen key (supplied) into the vents on the side panel. I don't know if you have tried this or not. Every time I was able to change the blade.


----------



## stevebuk (26 Nov 2009)

welcome to the forum geoff, its all slope from now on :lol:


----------



## gasmansteve (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Geoff
I have the Scheppach deco variable speed model and it can take both types of blades. The pinless type are used with two little clamps which attach the blade with allen screws, are yours missing?. I can post a pic of my clamps if it helps?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## southernray (4 Dec 2009)

Geoff:

I have only one word of advice: 

HEGNER

(If it's just for woodwork then you won't need variable speed. The single speed model is absolutely fine).


----------



## geoff3 (4 Dec 2009)

If only .............the hegner is to much cash for me.
definitely looking at the axminster..as second best.


----------



## Brucio (23 Dec 2009)

I've had a SIP scrollsaw for about 18 months, and I love it.
As someone pointed out, you can insert the allen key through the slots in the side cover-no need to take it off.
The only little problem was the head of the allen bolt on the top clamp wore away a little bit.
A quick trip to an ironmongers, and I bought four bolts for £1. Problem solved for the next three years!
A tip-DON'T use a foot switch with this scrollsaw-it will damage the on/off switch.
Bruce


----------



## geoff3 (24 Dec 2009)

Many thanks for all the advise and tips. 
I have now got myself a second hand Axminster, very pleased with it so far, ( finger crossed ). Just making saw dust at the moment, getting used to it, hopefully will have some work I am proud enough to show in the not to far distant future. thanks again and a very Merry Christmas to every one....


----------



## hawkinob (26 Dec 2009)

Hi Geoff3,
If the Axminster you have is the AWFS18 a previous post gave an address to download a decent manual:-
http://www.axminster.co.uk/downloads//100104_manual.pdf
Hope it helps.
Bob H.
p.s. You probably won't know what to do with it but I've added some sunshine with this!!!


----------



## geoff3 (27 Dec 2009)

thanks for the info BobH very interesting site.

Sunshine and warmth are but a distant memory for us,
wishing my life away but will be glad when its summer again.
at least I have a new shed with a good gas heater to play in.
Geoff3
.


----------



## Tenko (27 Dec 2009)

Geoff,

Got the Scheppach DECO 402 about 4 weeks ago and wasn't impressed to begin with. It was noisy, it vibrated and slid off the worktop and it was fiddly to change pinned blades.

I've persevered with it and made an MDF base which I bolted it to, with rubber between, then two 10mm coach bolts and wing nuts to hold it down on the worktop and its now fine.

The pinned blades are a knack to use, undo the top quick release lever and the blade drops out of the bottom block as you thread the blade through the hole in your wood but I took the side casing off and can now thread it back onto the bottom block pretty quickly. The saw does take pinless blades in the same blocks but they are not quick release like the pinned ones, you have to use an Allen key on a grub screw top and bottom blocks. Bought 6doz FS blades from the US of A but haven't tried them yet, still doing simple patterns which manage with a large hole which takes the pinned blades. Will try the pinless blades soon when my competence improves and I can move onto the finer cuts.

Now the weather has improved I'm going to have a couple of hours in there tomorrow. Want to try a butterfly and a 3d relief cut. Both are in a book I got off Ebay, 'Scroll Saw Workbook'

34 yrs since I was in woodworking, but now back, and loving it 8)


----------

